
JavaScript InfoVis Toolkit - Interactive Data Visualizations for the Web - zen53
http://thejit.org/
======
judofyr
dup <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639911> (no comments unfornately)

------
ivanzhao
information visualization, visual analytic ... etc.

they are the HCI when done right, aesthetically and empirically; they will
transform us into human cyborgs for the coming future

------
TweedHeads
Beautiful.

